# Who Makes A Good 72" Light Fixture?



## p1r4nha (Nov 24, 2011)

im having the hardest time locating one thats got bulbs in it from the factory suitable for freshwater and not made for reef.

i have a 135 gallon with 2 of the old school regular light bulbs in it, but i'd just like something alot nicer...with more control over the timer

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/index.php?cPath=71_190&&page=6


----------

